# Genesis bindings



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

reasonwon said:


> Just bought a pair of genesis bindings. Medium size to be exact and I think they pretty much fit my size 11 boot. However I can't completely center my boot on the binding due to no heel cup adjustment. Will this severely effect my riding?


A large would have been a safer bet. Anyway to exchange for a size up?


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> reasonwon said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a pair of genesis bindings. Medium size to be exact and I think they pretty much fit my size 11 boot. However I can't completely center my boot on the binding due to no heel cup adjustment. Will this severely effect my riding?
> ...


I initially wanted to get a large but the burton rep told me a medium would be my best bet due to the fact the large size fits up to size 15. He recommended the medium over the large.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a very similar issue with a medium Cartel and size 9 boots. Burton sent me all kinds of discs, etc and I could never center then. I ended up selling them on got some Unions. I am not saying they are better or you should do the same, but they are insanely adjustable.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I am never able to completely center my boot/bindings/board in my Cartels either. I do the best I can and then just ride them, didn't seem to make a huge difference to me but it might depend on to which direction you are putting more leverage on, stiffness, lean etc.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

reasonwon said:


> I initially wanted to get a large but the burton rep told me a medium would be my best bet due to the fact the large size fits up to size 15. He recommended the medium over the large.


Huh...interesting. I have a friend who has 11 boots and rides large Malavitas - i texted him and he said he couldn't get the right fit on the mediums and that he had more toe "overhang", but the larges fit well. But i don't know if that's the same issue you are having. I have 6-6.5 boots and ride medium Burton bindings. Smalls are 4-6 and mediums are 6-8, but I find that I can get a nice centered perfect fit on the mediums. With the smalls, while technically able to fit the size 6 boots, left them looking off-center and the straps also weren't as centered as I wanted.

Like I said, what i mentioned above might not be what you are experiencing - but it might be an option to try a size up and see if they end up fitting your boot better. Some boots have a larger profile than others. Just some thoughts. I don't know if it will make a much of a difference if they aren't centered. Maybe some pics would help?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> I am never able to completely center my boot/bindings/board in my Cartels either. I do the best I can and then just ride them, didn't seem to make a huge difference to me but it might depend on to which direction you are putting more leverage on, stiffness, lean etc.


The new "reflex" disks seem to have made this a bigger issue than it was. Depending on the boot board combo,.. they can end up being impossible to get anywhere near being centered.

I have 3 pairs of Cartels,.. two pairs of the older Cartels. One set M's, one L. Both the older Cartel's center up close enough on all my boards. Within a half inch or less anyway. Plenty close enough to just go & ride 'm like that. 

Now,.. the M reflex pair I bought for my Proto in early 2013? I couldn't get those centered enough to ride on anything but my Rome GR! They were 3/4 to an inch or more off center on my Proto or Arbor, no matter what I did.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You extended the gas pedal right? All the way out? Just want to make sure.

Edit: What boot do you have? foot reduction?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

reasonwon said:


> Just bought a pair of genesis bindings. Medium size to be exact and I think they pretty much fit my size 11 boot. However I can't completely center my boot on the binding due to no heel cup adjustment. Will this severely effect my riding?


Do you mean you
- cannot center the boot in the binding
or
- cannot center the boot over the board?

The latter is really what you are looking for.



radiomuse210 said:


> A large would have been a safer bet. Anyway to exchange for a size up?


No. Medium is almost certainly the preferred choice for a US11 boot.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> The new "reflex" disks seem to have made this a bigger issue than it was. Depending on the boot board combo,.. they can end up being impossible to get anywhere near being centered.
> 
> I have 3 pairs of Cartels,.. two pairs of the older Cartels. One set M's, one L. Both the older Cartel's center up close enough on all my boards. Within a half inch or less anyway. Plenty close enough to just go & ride 'm like that.
> 
> Now,.. the M reflex pair I bought for my Proto in early 2013? I couldn't get those centered enough to ride on anything but my Rome GR! They were 3/4 to an inch or more off center on my Proto or Arbor, no matter what I did.


Wow, that's interesting about the Reflex! For this year, I got the same bindings i've had the two previous seasons, just newer and now they are Reflex. They fit the same on my board, but I noticed I had to do more adjusting with the bindings themselves - ie. gas pedal, straps. Nothing major and I'm not sure if/why Reflex would have anything to do with that stuff. I'm interested in finding out if they ride any differently. My boots seem to fit in the bindings better overall though. With my old bindings it was a snug fit (width wise), and pulling my boot out after a run felt like there was suction cup in there. Now it's just right...whether that also has something to do with them being Reflex now, I don't know. 

BTW I suggested the OP try out a different size if he can just to make sure that isn't the issue based on experience (myself and my friend) with being in that boot size range that can technically fit in two sizes of burton bindings. :shrug: SGboarder - you seem pretty sure that this isn't the issue though. I don't think it could hurt if you are near a shop that has the other size and if you end up finding yourself looking for other bindings anyway.


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> reasonwon said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a pair of genesis bindings. Medium size to be exact and I think they pretty much fit my size 11 boot. However I can't completely center my boot on the binding due to no heel cup adjustment. Will this severely effect my riding?
> ...


I can't seem to do either. I have imperial boots and I have about 3/4-1 inch over hang on the toe on my NS cobra. I have set the binding back all the way to the heel and there is still more toe overhang than heel. Will this pose a problem for my riding?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Take them back for a medium. I have them in medium with a size 9.5. 

With the tie ramp extended all the way out, they fit perfect. Any bigger and there's no way I could have gotten them Center.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Wow, that's interesting about the Reflex! For this year, I got the same bindings i've had the two previous seasons, just newer and now they are Reflex. They fit the same on my board, but I noticed I had to do more adjusting with the bindings themselves - ie. gas pedal, straps. Nothing major and I'm not sure if/why Reflex would have anything to do with that stuff. I'm interested in finding out if they ride any differently. My boots seem to fit in the bindings better overall though. With my old bindings it was a snug fit (width wise), and pulling my boot out after a run felt like there was suction cup in there. Now it's just right...whether that also has something to do with them being Reflex now, I don't know.
> 
> BTW I suggested the OP try out a different size if he can just to make sure that isn't the issue based on experience (myself and my friend) with being in that boot size range that can technically fit in two sizes of burton bindings. :shrug: SGboarder - you seem pretty sure that this isn't the issue though. I don't think it could hurt if you are near a shop that has the other size and if you end up finding yourself looking for other bindings anyway.


This has been discussed several times on this forum - there is even a whole thread dedicated to almost the exact same situation of the OP here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/55018-2013-cartels-size-problem.html
People really should read/search the forums before spouting off.

The issue is simply that Burton Re:Flex disks have a narrower adjustment range than the traditional Burton disks or the disks from other manufacturers. Nothing to do with the binding per se.



reasonwon said:


> I can't seem to do either. I have imperial boots and I have about 3/4-1 inch over hang on the toe on my NS cobra. I have set the binding back all the way to the heel and there is still more toe overhang than heel. Will this pose a problem for my riding?


That just sounds very strange/unlikely. In the above thread, Burton themselves said the following:


BurtonBindings said:


> We actually do recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11.


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> reasonwon said:
> 
> 
> > I initially wanted to get a large but the burton rep told me a medium would be my best bet due to the fact the large size fits up to size 15. He recommended the medium over the large.
> ...





chomps1211 said:


> Fewdfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I am never able to completely center my boot/bindings/board in my Cartels either. I do the best I can and then just ride them, didn't seem to make a huge difference to me but it might depend on to which direction you are putting more leverage on, stiffness, lean etc.
> ...





SGboarder said:


> reasonwon said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a pair of genesis bindings. Medium size to be exact and I think they pretty much fit my size 11 boot. However I can't completely center my boot on the binding due to no heel cup adjustment. Will this severely effect my riding?
> ...


Ok here are some pics of my set up...I've adjusted the base plate back to allow for me heel over hang than toe to try and make it even... Does everything look ok?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like you can still shift your high back further into the heel cup. Wouldn't that solve the issue?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Looks like you can still shift your high back further into the heel cup. Wouldn't that solve the issue?


+1. That'd help, for sure.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Looks like you can still shift your high back further into the heel cup. Wouldn't that solve the issue?





Deacon said:


> +1. That'd help, for sure.


???? Not sure what you're referring to.
There is no adjustability like that. The highback is always at the back of the heel cup. There is no heelcup adjustability to these bindings. The only adjustability to the highback on those Burton's is the rotation of the bindings to get the highbacks as close to parallel to the boards heel edge as possible.

Now, the forward lean might have the boot pushed a little forward in the binders than it would be otherwise, but it doesn't look like it so much too me.

OP,.. Take a set of pics square on from the bottom of the board. It will be easier to judge exactly how much heel compared to toe is hanging past the boards edges. Right now, to my eye, that appears to be more toe overhang than I would care to ride with. But, that may be an illusion. (..not saying it's wrong, just that I wouldn't like it.) Top down & side to side pics like that can be deceiving and a little hard to judge.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

One more picture of the board with the boots on but this time show the base of the board? Let us see that pic as it would be the important one. 

It doesn't look 100% even but it isn't really going to affect your riding, I think you will be ok.


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you can still shift your high back further into the heel cup. Wouldn't that solve the issue?
> ...





ekb18c said:


> One more picture of the board with the boots on but this time show the base of the board? Let us see that pic as it would be the important one.
> 
> It doesn't look 100% even but it isn't really going to affect your riding, I think you will be ok.


 Here are some pics from the base. Thanks guys and happy thanksgiving


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks fine from there!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good to me! Maybe just slight more on one side. One thing, which set of holes are you using on the reflex disc? There are three possible settings. Which one did you use?


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Looks good to me! Maybe just slight more on one side. One thing, which set of holes are you using on the reflex disc? There are three possible settings. Which one did you use?


 I originally used the middle one then I adjusted it to the toe side hole to try and lessen the toe over hang


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

reasonwon said:


> Here are some pics from the base. Thanks guys and happy thanksgiving


this is with the bese plate adjusted to max


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought some large Genesis bindings last night and they fit great on my 167 Berzerker. I have 10.5 Burton Ion boots and I have it set up in the middle disc holes with the toe ramp slid out one click. I've always had problems with medium (8-11) bindings as far as straps and heel cups. I think the Ions are great but length wise they are the same length as my old size 10 K2 T1's (so Im not sold on the shrinkage thing). I'm happy with the way they fit on the board, still have other adjustments to make but the boot is centered with minimal and equal overhang both sides. BTW the bindings are pretty sweet the rachets are top notch. On the carpet everything feels great and the board seems to flex easier tip to tail.


----------

